# LA MAJESTICS PICNIC



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

EVERYONE IS WELCOMED :biggrin: IT WILL BE ON AUG 22ND AT THE SANTA FE DAM


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 09:36 AM~18081293
> *EVERYONE IS  WELCOMED  :biggrin: IT WILL  BE  ON AUG  22ND  AT THE  SANTA  FE  DAM
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jul 19 2010, 09:58 AM~18081470
> *:uh:  :wow:
> *


WHAT JOTO I KNOW YOU COMIN WITH FEW OF YOUR MEMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 09:58 AM~18081474
> *WHAT  JOTO  I KNOW  YOU COMIN  WITH FEW  OF YOUR  MEMBERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jul 19 2010, 10:00 AM~18081487
> *:dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


THINK I GOT YOUR ANTENNA :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 10:03 AM~18081511
> *THINK  I GOT  YOUR  ANTENNA  :biggrin:
> *


se vale let me know ill roll this week,


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jul 19 2010, 10:05 AM~18081519
> *se vale let me know  ill roll this week,
> *


  SO HOW MANY OF YOU ARE COMIN TO THE PICNIC


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 10:05 AM~18081529
> * SO HOW  MANY OF  YOU ARE  COMIN TO THE  PICNIC
> *


ILL SEE WHO WANTS TO ROLL, BUT ILL TAKE LIKE 10 CARS , TAKE A GRILL, CANOPY U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jul 19 2010, 10:07 AM~18081545
> *ILL SEE WHO WANTS TO ROLL, BUT ILL TAKE LIKE 10 CARS , TAKE A GRILL, CANOPY  U KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 19 2010, 11:48 AM~18082296
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Jul 19 2010, 03:54 PM~18084419
> *DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP SMILEY CAN I GO SELL MY CDS UP THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SOUNDZ GOOD!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LETS DO THIS BROTHERS...... :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

IS THERE GONA BE A HOP


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

uso will be there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 19 2010, 06:49 PM~18085782
> *IS THERE GONA BE A HOP
> *


no we dont want cops trippin and shutting us down


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jul 19 2010, 06:31 PM~18086162
> *uso will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Jul 19 2010, 08:25 PM~18086886
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 08:36 AM~18081293
> *EVERYONE IS  WELCOMED  :biggrin: IT WILL  BE  ON AUG  22ND  AT THE  SANTA  FE  DAM
> *


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 19 2010, 09:30 PM~18088554
> *
> *


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

BIG "M" L.A WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jul 19 2010, 08:38 PM~18088651
> *BIG "M" L.A WILL BE THERE!!  :biggrin:
> *


in your 64 :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 19 2010, 09:41 PM~18088689
> *in your 64 :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW IT!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 19 2010, 09:41 PM~18088684
> *GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 19 2010, 10:41 PM~18088689
> *in your 64 :biggrin:
> *


its a 62 PRIUS :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

big "M" hd


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Jul 19 2010, 10:51 PM~18089470
> *CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL C.C. 
Will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ill be their :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 20 2010, 01:09 PM~18092899
> *
> *


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

WESTSIDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*MILLENIUM CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE CANT WAIT *


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY+Jul 20 2010, 09:36 PM~18098436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BADGUY (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jul 21 2010, 11:57 AM~18102745
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

SHAWARMA and FALAFEL, WITH ARMENIAN PIZZA??? WE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 22 2010, 10:30 PM~18118071
> *SHAWARMA and FALAFEL, WITH ARMENIAN PIZZA??? WE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dont believe that if i see it with my own eyes


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 23 2010, 11:16 AM~18122102
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jul 23 2010, 06:45 PM~18125820
> *
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2010, 08:51 AM~18121370
> *dont believe  that  if  i see  it with  my  own  eyes
> *


JUST FOR THAT, I'M BRINGING FAT JOEY...................................... AND FAT JACK    :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:rimshot:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 26 2010, 06:07 PM~18146162
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 26 2010, 05:07 PM~18146162
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

you know the QUEEN will be there


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*In the heart of the SGV and you know TECHNIQUES will be there in support.  *


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 27 2010, 02:44 AM~18150998
> *In the heart of the SGV and you know TECHNIQUES will be there in support.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 27 2010, 03:44 AM~18150998
> *In the heart of the SGV and you know TECHNIQUES will be there in support.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jul 26 2010, 11:19 PM~18149598
> * you know the QUEEN will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 07:36 AM~18081293
> *EVERYONE IS  WELCOMED  :biggrin: IT WILL  BE  ON AUG  22ND  AT THE  SANTA  FE  DAM
> *


how are you Mr Smiley.....im gunna throw ur pic up.. where u won best over all... @ the Unity Car Show..last year is that coo


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jul 27 2010, 01:23 PM~18154100
> *how are you Mr Smiley.....im gunna throw ur pic up.. where u won best over all... @ the Unity Car Show..last year is that coo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC04174.jpg[/img]]1


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC04174.jpg[/img]]1
> :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC04173.jpg[/img]]2


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/ValleyCarShow10Frnt.jpg[/img]]3


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/ValleyCarShow10Bk.jpg[/img]]4


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

Well Mr Smiley hope to see you there again this year to defend tour title! Majestics style!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jul 27 2010, 12:12 PM~18154018
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOME BOY, YOU KNOW THE FAM BAM WILL BE THERE!! "FIRME CLASSICS" :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 27 2010, 05:46 PM~18157793
> *WHATS UP HOME BOY, YOU KNOW THE FAM BAM WILL BE THERE!! "FIRME CLASSICS" :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


nice 36..my dad has one just like that...they are Gangster.....you know the movie with johnny depp Public Enemy ,that was my dads car,he almost finished his 2nd 36'


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC02331-1.jpg[/img]]1


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jul 27 2010, 06:59 PM~18157921
> *nice 36..my dad has one just like that...they are Gangster.....you know the movie with johnny depp Public Enemy ,that was my dads car,he almost finished his 2nd 36'
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS!!! LETS KEEP IT GANGSTER.. :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 27 2010, 06:08 PM~18158040
> *:thumbsup: THANKS!!! LETS KEEP IT GANGSTER.. :biggrin:
> *


ooh for sure Mr Rusty..


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

A BUMP TO DA HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jul 27 2010, 06:26 PM~18157580
> *http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC04174.jpg[/img]]1
> *


DAM FUCKER THAT SHIT BIGGER THAN U :roflmao: R U SURE U CAN HOLD IT


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 27 2010, 07:46 PM~18157793
> *WHATS UP HOME BOY, YOU KNOW THE FAM BAM WILL BE THERE!! "FIRME CLASSICS" :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


thats rite RUSTY 36


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EBAY, BAGO


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jul 28 2010, 11:40 PM~18170634
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EBAY, BAGO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Jul 28 2010, 09:41 AM~18162973
> *A BUMP TO DA HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


whats up Bob Bear


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jul 29 2010, 04:17 PM~18177266
> *whats up Bob Bear
> *


SUP SUNNY D WUTS GOING ON BOBBY BEAR


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TO THE TOP :yes:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

ill be their :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 30 2010, 06:20 PM~18189156
> *TO THE TOP :yes:
> *


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Jul 30 2010, 08:55 PM~18189811
> *ill be their :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


rite on brother guss :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 29 2010, 08:04 PM~18179217
> *TO THE TOP
> *


wut up angel i"ll see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 29 2010, 11:32 PM~18182226
> *TTT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the "box" is looking good big E. see you at the picnic


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

SHOWTIME WILL B THERE!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Aug 2 2010, 08:42 PM~18211492
> *SHOWTIME  WILL B THERE!
> *


YOU BETTER FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2010, 07:45 PM~18211523
> *YOU BETTER FOOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Aug 2 2010, 08:47 PM~18211554
> *
> *


THATS MY DOG :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 2 2010, 08:07 PM~18211114
> *
> *


wut up BIG MEMO "E" chapter


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

sickone photography will be here


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 3 2010, 03:59 AM~18214352
> *sickone photography will be here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WE JUST TALK TO THE PARK IT IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE SO GET THERE EARLY


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 01:29 PM~18217678
> *WE JUST  TALK TO THE  PARK  IT IS FIRST  COME  FIRST SERVE  SO GET THERE  EARLY
> *


YES SIR! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE PARK FOSHO..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONYBOY V.P_@Aug 3 2010, 09:42 PM~18222630
> *PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE PARK FOSHO..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Aug 3 2010, 11:07 AM~18216125
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Aug 3 2010, 10:07 AM~18216128
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Aug 5 2010, 05:34 AM~18234229
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES C.C. WIIL BE IN THA HOUSE... :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 5 2010, 02:10 PM~18237156
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. WIIL BE IN THA HOUSE... :wave:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..good luck
Old Memories


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 6 2010, 05:45 AM~18243278
> *posted on our site..good luck
> Old Memories
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

COMING UP SOON BROTHERS


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 02:29 PM~18217678
> *WE JUST  TALK TO THE  PARK  IT IS FIRST  COME  FIRST SERVE  SO GET THERE  EARLY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2010, 07:29 AM~18263318
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

IS IT GOING TO BE LIKE NEW YEARS DAY? EVERYONE IS PARKING EVERYWHERE?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 9 2010, 09:40 AM~18263710
> *IS IT GOING TO BE LIKE NEW YEARS DAY? EVERYONE IS PARKING EVERYWHERE?
> *


yea but like i said first come first serve you guys need to get there early


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2010, 08:41 AM~18263716
> *yea  but  like  i said  first come  first serve  you  guys need to get  there  early
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 09:36 AM~18081293
> *EVERYONE IS  WELCOMED  :biggrin: IT WILL  BE  ON AUG  22ND  AT THE  SANTA  FE  DAM
> *


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

T T T


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Aug 9 2010, 08:28 PM~18269554
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

this wil be a turning point for sur los angeles MAJESTICS...our own venue .....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

T T T


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Aug 10 2010, 10:38 AM~18274323
> *this wil be a turning point for sur los angeles MAJESTICS...our own venue .....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYBOY 84_@Aug 11 2010, 01:27 PM~18285517
> *:yes:
> *


wat it iss HARBOR SOLDIER??? :biggrin: we riding till the wheels fall off...you dig...good 2 see lil magick juan , and the rest of the fellaz @ d shop..


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 11 2010, 10:52 PM~18290528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2010, 12:52 AM~18290528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 11 2010, 11:52 PM~18290528
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHULO'S GIRL (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 19 2010, 09:41 PM~18088689
> *in your 64 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 12 2010, 07:32 PM~18297027
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

ILL BE THERE BACKING UP DA HOMIES :biggrin: TTT


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Aug 13 2010, 05:20 AM~18300007
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SUP BAGO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 12 2010, 08:32 PM~18297027
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Aug 13 2010, 07:23 AM~18300445
> *SUP BAGO
> *


QUE ONDA LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jul 27 2010, 06:29 PM~18157611
> *http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/ValleyCarShow10Frnt.jpg[/img]]3
> *



IS THERE A HOP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 13 2010, 11:38 PM~18306721
> *IS THERE A HOP
> *


No hop at the dam


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 =FORGIVEN,Aug 14 2010, 09:34 AM~18307993]


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2010, 12:52 AM~18290528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2010, 12:51 PM~18314274
> *:0 =FORGIVEN,Aug 14 2010, 09:34 AM~18307993]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

make sure you get there early first come first serve


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Aug 13 2010, 12:25 PM~18302397
> *
> *


ITS ON AND CRACKING DAWG!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2010, 09:44 PM~18318214
> *:biggrin:
> *


ARMAN, IT IS ME "VARTAN KHUDVERDYAN" :biggrin: WHAT DO WE NEED TO BRING? GRILL; COOLERS LET ME KNOW


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 15 2010, 06:59 PM~18317170
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 15 2010, 11:00 PM~18318422
> *ARMAN, IT IS ME "VARTAN KHUDVERDYAN" :biggrin: WHAT DO WE NEED TO BRING? GRILL; COOLERS LET ME KNOW
> *


bring 200 hot (dogs) and 200 burgars with the buns plz and dont for get the mustard and ketchup and i drink vitaman water thz and bring lots of ice and we will bring the grill thx :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2010, 01:51 PM~18314274
> *:0 =FORGIVEN,Aug 14 2010, 09:34 AM~18307993]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2010, 07:34 AM~18320749
> *bring  200 hot (dogs)  and  200 burgars  with  the  buns  plz  and  dont for  get the  mustard and  ketchup  and i drink  vitaman  water  thz  and  bring  lots  of  ice  and  we  will bring  the  grill  thx :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sfv is sponsoring us :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 16 2010, 11:13 AM~18321575
> *:biggrin: sfv is sponsoring us :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 16 2010, 10:13 AM~18321575
> *:biggrin: sfv is sponsoring us :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS SO NICE OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Aug 16 2010, 11:37 AM~18321803
> *THAT IS SO NICE OF THEM :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Aug 16 2010, 10:37 AM~18321803
> *THAT IS SO NICE OF THEM :biggrin:
> *


my hero's. thanks china man :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 16 2010, 10:13 AM~18321575
> *:biggrin: sfv is sponsoring us :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

your the best china man


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

You have to keep having all these picnic at Santa Fe Dam cause its right in our backyard. Will be out in support of the "M".


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 16 2010, 06:26 PM~18325841
> *You have to keep having all these picnic at Santa Fe Dam cause its right in our backyard.  Will be out in support of the "M".
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:around:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Aug 16 2010, 08:34 AM~18320749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey spank dont trip homie, i gotcha covered on the starburst homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite+Aug 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18322669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you wont be saying that when we eat all the food, i challenge the LA chapter to a hot dog eating contest!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 16 2010, 10:03 PM~18328480
> *i think we gonna need more than 2 hundred :biggrin:
> 
> :sprint:  :sprint:   :x:  :x:
> ...


oh you just fucked up on that we all are fat in our chapter foo :biggrin: we can do it on pink slips tell you what your whole chapter against greg :wow:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 16 2010, 10:13 AM~18321575
> *:biggrin: sfv is sponsoring us :biggrin:
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18328508
> *oh  you just fucked up  on that  we  all are  fat  in  our chapter foo :biggrin: we  can  do  it  on  pink  slips tell  you what  your  whole  chapter  against  greg  :wow:
> *


BE SURE YOU WANT THIS, I JUST GOT 2 NEW MEMBERS THAT ARE GONNA HAND GREG HIS HAT AND I THINK GREG IS GOING DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 16 2010, 10:13 AM~18321575
> *:biggrin: sfv is sponsoring us :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18328508
> *oh  you just fucked up  on that  we  all are  fat  in  our chapter foo :biggrin: we  can  do  it  on  pink  slips tell  you what  your  whole  chapter  against  greg  :wow:
> *


We have some chair breakers in or chapter too


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 17 2010, 04:30 AM~18330446
> *We have some chair breakers in or chapter too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 16 2010, 10:44 PM~18329063
> *BE SURE YOU WANT THIS, I JUST GOT 2 NEW MEMBERS THAT ARE GONNA HAND GREG HIS HAT AND I THINK GREG IS GOING DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets do this greg is ready :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 16 2010, 09:44 PM~18329063
> *BE SURE YOU WANT THIS, I JUST GOT 2 NEW MEMBERS THAT ARE GONNA HAND GREG HIS HAT AND I THINK GREG IS GOING DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lets do this...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 17 2010, 04:30 AM~18330446
> *We have some chair breakers in or chapter too
> *


2 chairs in 1 show.. what u got :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18328508
> *oh  you just fucked up  on that  we  all are  fat  in  our chapter foo :biggrin: we  can  do  it  on  pink  slips tell  you what  your  whole  chapter  against  greg  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Aug 17 2010, 09:04 AM~18331344
> *Lets do this...
> *


 :0


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 17 2010, 08:09 AM~18331383
> *:biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 16 2010, 08:44 PM~18329063
> *BE SURE YOU WANT THIS, I JUST GOT 2 NEW MEMBERS THAT ARE GONNA HAND GREG HIS HAT AND I THINK GREG IS GOING DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


greg has backup ,he has his son albert with secret gas


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Aug 16 2010, 10:05 PM~18328508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMM YOU AINT LYING ESTA PESADO!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 17 2010, 05:30 AM~18330446
> *We have some chair breakers in or chapter too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 17 2010, 09:43 AM~18332101
> *greg has backup ,he has his son albert with secret gas
> *


lmao damn iron pills.. I almost died in my sleep last night.. man its no joke


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

KINFOKE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigGT (Aug 15, 2008)

is this event still going down because I have flyer for Comptons finest at santa fe damn on this day


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigGT_@Aug 17 2010, 03:17 PM~18334405
> *is this event still going down because I have flyer for Comptons finest at santa fe damn on this day
> *


its a majestic picnic santa fe dam aug 22nd


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Aug 17 2010, 08:05 AM~18331347
> *2 chairs in 1 show.. what u got :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT
[/quote]


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.  :biggrin:


----------



## artie (Jul 21, 2010)

What time does it start?


----------



## artie (Jul 21, 2010)

The Majestic picnic


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by artie_@Aug 17 2010, 10:31 PM~18340074
> *The Majestic picnic
> *


when the gates open at 7 am


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Aug 17 2010, 01:22 PM~18333932
> *KINFOKE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

few days left


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 18 2010, 07:08 AM~18341381
> *few  days left
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Aug 18 2010, 08:17 AM~18341421
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 17 2010, 11:37 PM~18340109
> *when the gates open at 7 am
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

the place to be on sunday


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 18 2010, 06:13 PM~18347442
> *the  place to  be  on sunday
> *


yes sir


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Aug 17 2010, 02:22 PM~18333932
> *KINFOKE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Aug 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18348224
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WUT UP JOHN :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 18 2010, 07:13 PM~18347442
> *the  place to  be  on sunday
> *






:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 18 2010, 07:13 PM~18347442
> *the  place to  be  on sunday
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 18 2010, 09:07 PM~18348759
> *WUT UP JOHN :biggrin:
> *


Sup memo are u guys coming down?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Aug 18 2010, 10:05 PM~18349399
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> > TTT
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN ????? OR WHAT TIME DOES THE PARK OPEN HOMIES


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 19 2010, 11:15 AM~18352479
> *WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN ????? OR WHAT TIME DOES THE PARK OPEN HOMIES
> *


7 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 18 2010, 10:07 PM~18348759
> *WUT UP JOHN :biggrin:
> *


big memo whats up i heard 5 am park and ride :biggrin: see you fellas at the picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 19 2010, 10:58 AM~18352910
> *7 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homies


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS+Aug 19 2010, 07:47 AM~18351269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 19 2010, 06:08 PM~18356156
> *U KNOW WE ARE MARIO
> :0  :yes:
> *


That's right homie!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Aug 20 2010, 12:05 AM~18359555
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

COUPLE MORE DAYS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

COUPLE MORE DAYS


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> TTT
> :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 20 2010, 09:50 PM~18366798
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvo mario


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Aug 20 2010, 09:51 PM~18366812
> *qvo mario
> *


Sup guss


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> TTT
> :biggrin:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

SOUNDS FUN STYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

sounds good ROYAL IMAGE will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61+Aug 21 2010, 11:52 AM~18369592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Aug 21 2010, 10:52 AM~18369592
> *SOUNDS FUN STYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

looks like its gonna be poppin :biggrin:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2010, 02:03 PM~18370489
> *looks  like  its  gonna be  poppin  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

PRIDE C.C WILL BE THERE :


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

what time dose it start


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> > TTT
> > :biggrin:
> >
> > TTT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> > > TTT
> > > :biggrin:
> > >
> > > TTT
> > ...


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 09:36 AM~18081293
> *EVERYONE IS  WELCOMED  :biggrin: IT WILL  BE  ON AUG  22ND  AT THE  SANTA  FE  DAM
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Kicking it :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

went there in my daily about 11 am an it was full they wernt letting any one in.
saw alot of bad ass rides getting turned away,could only imagin the cars inside!
all good :thumbsup: i wont sleep in on the next one.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

damm got there at 1130 it was full :angry: any body got pics


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

We still here


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*DELEGATION I.E had a good time!  *


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*KINFOKE CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD. THERE WERE PROPPER ASS RIDES OF ALL KINDS. THANKS MAJESTICS FOR HAVING US. HOPE TO SEE SOME OF U GUYS AT OUR SHOW. SEPTEMBER 12th, 2010 IN RIALTO. :biggrin: 







*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS BIG M HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT OUR SHOW NEXT SATURDAY IN COLTON :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

wanna thank everyone that showed up and to everyone that came late couldnt get in was packed sorry u couldnt get in maybe next thx again


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

any pics? :dunno:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

it was a great picnic but it could have been better if they did not close the park early but thanks to majestics for another great event on behalf of DEVOTIONS CAR CLUB


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 22 2010, 09:10 PM~18379763
> *any pics? :dunno:
> *


x65 :|


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 22 2010, 09:59 PM~18380177
> *x65 :|
> *




:yessad:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

''STYLISTICS'' CC HADE VA GOOD TIME


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

wheres the photos homie? sup george? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

we wanna thank all the car clubs and solo riders that came out and supported us


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY RIVERSIDE HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: HERES SOME PHOTOS


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

nice pcs everyone :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY. THANKS L.A. FOR A GOOD PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Aug 23 2010, 01:50 PM~18385047
> *HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY. THANKS L.A. FOR A GOOD PICNIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Good pics


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

Stylistics So.La had good time at the picnic.


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d-boy 84_@Aug 23 2010, 03:55 PM~18386071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS D-BOY 84, GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TRAFFIC C.C. HAD A REAL GOOD TIME


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Aug 23 2010, 06:33 PM~18387628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TAMBORAZO !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey homie. We had got them for 3 hours and we also had dj free food and drinks all day


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_NICE PICS THANKS FOR SHARING._


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

MILLENIUM HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THANKS TO THE MAJESTICS 

ALSO THANKS FOR THE GOOD PICS D-BOY


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

ON BEHALF OF MAJESTICS, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED SUPPORT ON SUNDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 23 2010, 06:47 PM~18387783
> *TAMBORAZO !!  :thumbsup:
> *


THE TAMBORAZO WAS THE SHIT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Aug 23 2010, 07:25 PM~18388919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LACtown rider (Oct 1, 2007)

THANK YOU MAJESTICS FOR HAVING THIS PICNIC!!

HOPE THESE ARENT TOO MANY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

TABORAZO ESTILO "ZACATECAS" :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Aug 23 2010, 10:39 PM~18390751
> *TABORAZO ESTILO "ZACATECAS"  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2010, 10:42 PM~18390762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Aug 23 2010, 10:46 PM~18390782
> *:cheesy:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING DOWN CARNAL,YOU DIDNT BELIEVE ME WE HAD GOT A TAMBORAZO HUH,,LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. WOULD LIKE TO THANK MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES FOR A GREAT TIME HOPE TO SEE YOU GUY'S NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES HAD A GOOD TIME... GRACIAS


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 24 2010, 11:47 AM~18393702
> *TECHNIQUES HAD A GOOD TIME... GRACIAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 24 2010, 11:47 AM~18393702
> *TECHNIQUES HAD A GOOD TIME... GRACIAS
> 
> 
> ...


Techniques would like to give a big thanks to the big "M" for another good event see you guys on the next one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Aug 24 2010, 08:59 PM~18399254
> *Techniques would like to give a big thanks to the big "M" for another good event see you guys on the next one. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------

